
Tell HN: Thanks for your support, I finally published my book - redxblood
Hey HN,<p>Almost 2 years ago I submitted a post here asking how to self-publish a book I was almost done writing; the topic was how to deal with depression and overcome it, a good idea considering I have been dealing with it all my life.<p>As I said, the book was &quot;almost done&quot;. It took me two more years however to finish it. The journey was, since that time until yesterday, a nightmare. While I wrote down and tested every idea I had to push back depression, the illness itself still crawled in me, making me doubt myself, erase stuff, making my progress painfully slow, and even pushing me to have thoughts of suicide. I want to enjoy writing and somehow make this my daily job, but the process of trying to make a book that in my mind I knew would net me practically(or exactly) cero profit and that no one would read truly hurt and broke my heart. Don&#x27;t think i&#x27;m saying i don&#x27;t want to write unless I get money, it&#x27;s just we all have bills to pay.<p>The reason I&#x27;m writing here today is to tell you that no matter what is it you want to do in your life, it&#x27;s always possible to find a way to do it. It may take years, breakdowns, tears, ideas of giving up or, in my case, dying, but it is never impossible. Now, is it worth it? I don&#x27;t know. I personally acomplished my dream of writing a book and that means so much, but I&#x27;m not sure much has changed apart from that. I&#x27;ll keep writing and see what happens.<p>Anyway, it all started years ago when I read here a blog post incentivizing people to write. Months later here I was, asking how to self-publish. So thank you everyone for your kindness and answers, even if writing a comment takes a couple meaningless seconds, it means a lot to me.<p>In any case, proof of the book. It&#x27;s not perfect, but I did my best.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.amazon.com&#x2F;Overcoming-Depression-Powerful-Changes-Happy-ebook&#x2F;dp&#x2F;B01B3ZA2MQ&#x2F;<p>I hope to see this post in a couple years and be proud of myself of how far i&#x27;ve come... Hopefully.<p>Thank you everyone!
======
rtfs
Cool. I remember reading your post. I published also some stuff, that I'd
worked on for five years. What a relief it was, when I handed all the files to
the publisher. I took a break afterwards, for six months - and this was great
also. Whish you all the best!

------
taprun
Congratulations! Writing a book is one of those things that makes you feel
proud even long after it's complete.

------
GFischer
Congratulations on shipping, and good luck :) .

Let's hope it helps people, and if it turns a profit, better still :)

